# Forum Question?



## Guest (Jan 20, 2002)

I always see the word "NEW!" in a wavy black font highlighted in yellow next to each topic.......why is that?
I can tell by the date which topic has the NEW post in it.
All the topics read as new.

Just curious,
John C


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2002)

When your done reading all the new posts in a particular forum you have to click on 'Mark Forum Read' at the top of the page. We dont yet have the ability to mark individual threads as read yet, but hopefully it will be coming in future software updates.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2002)

LOL.....duh.....now I see how it works!<img src=http://www.ezboard.com/intl/aenglish/images/emoticons/embarassed.gif ALT="">


----------

